# Oat flour?



## CaliChan (Jan 20, 2013)

I got 2lbs of oat flour a while back to thicken up my diy conditioner (vinegar rinse) and i got sick of trying so hard to get all the little bits of oats out of my hair so i just use a spray bottle now.
But what i was wondering is has anyone used oat flour as an additive to your CP soap? I like the idea of all the soaps with oats in them but i dont like the whole oats. And if youve done this before are there any tricks i need to use? and how much should I add? i haven't been able to find a whole lot of information about this.


----------



## sagehill (Jan 20, 2013)

Oat flour will work very well in CP soaps, better than whole anyway.  I use 1 Tbsp per PPO oils, but you may find you prefer more or less.


----------



## Momonga (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know CP yet, but what about baby cereal?  I was thinking about this for MP, because I want it in my honey soap to sooth my skin but I'm too lazy to mill my own oats. That way you get the oatmeal without the rough texture, if you weren't looking for an exfoliant.


----------



## CaliChan (Jan 20, 2013)

I have no idea about M&P, they sell oat four at the health foods store for a decent price. a little bit of scratchiness doesn't bug me, i figured if it does i can just start putting it through the sifter.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 20, 2013)

If you have a blender, you can make oat flour very cheap.  I do this with baking all the time!I suppose you could sift it too to catch any large pieces.


----------



## JennH (Jan 20, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> If you have a blender, you can make oat flour very cheap.  I do this with baking all the time!I suppose you could sift it too to catch any large pieces.



I just tried this with my magic bullet. I used rolled oats, is that ok? It seemed to get it pretty fine. I haven't soaped with it yet. I've also heard a coffee grinder works.


----------



## chicklet (Jan 20, 2013)

I've used a magic bullet to grind rolled oats for soap, but the soap was a little scratchy so next time I sifted it after grinding. I didn't use a really fine sifter. Well, I did start out with one and quickly decided that was for the birds and switched to one not so fine. 

And baby food oats work fine. Rolled oats are cheaper, but sometimes convenience wins out.


----------



## Momonga (Jan 20, 2013)

chicklet said:


> And baby food oats work fine. Rolled oats are cheaper, but sometimes convenience wins out.


 
I still have Elizabeth's leftovers handy.


----------



## danahuff (Jan 20, 2013)

I have used a coffee grinder with whole oats, and I managed to get them very fine. They were quite nice in soap.


----------



## SoapEssential (Jan 20, 2013)

I too have used a coffee grinder with whole oats.  It works great as it's small in size and you can easily do small amounts at a time.  I used 1/2 TBSP ground oat flour per pound of oils.  This seems plenty to me but obviously up to personal preference to a point.  Obviously using too much will impede the saponification/saturation of your oils to lye mixture as oat flour readily absorbs liquid.  Good luck!


----------



## Maythorn (Jan 21, 2013)

I like oatmeal powder or flour.  I always sift and I think it adds a lot to soap.  I do about 2 teaspoons per pnd.


----------



## Goat’s Anchor Soap Co (Sep 17, 2021)

Has any ever use Oat FIBER? I am keto and I use organic oat fiber in some baked goods, and seeing how much colloidal oats is going up in price I thought maybe I could use the fiber which has the same powdery grind as colloidal oats? Just curious.
thanks


----------



## Kaolin washer (Sep 18, 2021)

i quit putting seeds and the like in my soap right off the get go as I just hated the feeling of the stuff,


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 18, 2021)

I always used oat flour in my oatmeal soaps. I am not sure what Oat Fiber is. but I never paid the price of colloidal oats.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 18, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I never paid the price of colloidal oats.


  Same here!


CaliChan said:


> has anyone used oat flour as an additive to your CP soap?


I use oat flour (1 tablespoon PPO) instead of oats in my Honey & Oats Castile (HP) and Honey Oats & Goat Milk (CP) bar soap. Very soothing to add a handful or 2 to the bath water as well for folks suffering from eczema.


----------



## Goat’s Anchor Soap Co (Sep 18, 2021)

So oat fiber is in the same line as colloidal oats where as it has both the fiber and the coating and is ground together this is the fiber part of the oat ground up it has the same exact feeling and size as colloidal oats just a different part of it. So cool I’m just going to use up what I have in CO and go for the fiber! Thank you for your replies!


----------



## lshone (Sep 19, 2021)

danahuff said:


> I have used a coffee grinder with whole oats, and I managed to get them very fine. They were quite nice in soap.


I do the same thing. Coffee grinders are are great for small amounts.


----------

